# صور نادرة لظهورات العذراء مريم



## وليم تل (20 فبراير 2009)

صور نادرة وغير مألوفة لظهورات العذراء مريم















من ظهورات العذراء مريم فى ميدجورجيا - يوغوسلافيا
العذراء مريم على السحاب









حمامة تظهر فى الصورة فقط على الرغم من أنها لم تظهر أثناء موكب العذراء






تجلى العذراء مريم فى حجرة الظهورات
بكنيسة القديس يعقوب فى ميد جورجيا - بيوغسلافيا






تجلى العذراء بكنيسة الزيتون عام 1968






تجلى العذراء بكنيسة الزيتون عام 1968







تجلى العذراء بكنيسة القديسة دميانة بشبرا عام 1986








صورة العذراء مريم أثناء ظهورها فى كنيسة العذراء مريم القبطية بالقاهرة سنة 1988 






العذراء تظهر داخل السحاب فى هارتفورد







العذراء مريم فى اسيوط 2000- 2001







العذراء مريم فى اسيوط 2000- 2001


فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس الذى يظهر عجائبه فى قديسيه ..
أشفعى فينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام أبنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس 

صور جميله جدا يا وليم 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

*بركه صلوات ام النور تكون معانا

شكرا استاذ وليم علي الصور الجميله

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*بركة صلواتها وشفاعتها تكون معنا امين

مرسيه ليك علي الصور الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

بسم الصليب

الهنا اله حي

شكرااااااااا اخي وليم

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 فبراير 2009)

*بركة ام النور تكون معانا
ميرسى وليم موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_صلاواتك يا امى تحمى الجميع
مشكور كتييير وليم
يسوع يبارك حيات​_


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا مايكل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا روكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2009)

بركة ام النور تكون مع الجميع
ميرسى يا وليم


----------



## وليم تل (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## vetaa (7 مارس 2009)

*ظهورات جميله خااااالص خالص
وفيها حاجات اول مرة اشوفها

بركتها تكون معانا يارب
وميرسى ليييييييك جدا
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا وليم على الصور الجميله*






[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## ponponayah (10 مارس 2009)

بركة صلات ام النور تكون معانا
صور بجد اكتر من راااااااااااااااائعة
ميرسى جدا على الصور


----------



## وليم تل (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا تونى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2009)

فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس
صلي عنا يا امي قدام عرش ابنك الحبيب
يغفر لينا خطايانا

ميرسي يا زعيمي صور في غايه الجمال والروعه
يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا
 
 على الصور 
 
 
 وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## jako (18 مارس 2009)

تبارك اسم مريم العذراء و الام معا


----------



## وليم تل (22 مارس 2009)

شكرا عماد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا فيتا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا دونا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

بركة وصلوات ام النور معنا
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
شكرا يا ول​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جاكو
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------

